# ISPc3 Phpmyadmin per . htaccess schützen



## alex (19. Juni 2009)

ich möchte Phpmyadmin in IspConfig 3/Debian 5.01 per .htaccess absichern und komme einfach nicht darauf, bzw. es funktioniert aber nicht wie es sein sollte. Über http://xxx.de:8080/phpmyadmin wird die User und Kennwortabfrage der .htaccess ausgeführt. über http://xxx.de/phpmyadmin habe ich direkten Zugriff auf das Phpmyadminpanel, also ohne .htaccess.

Bisher habe ich folgendes probiert:
unter /etc/phpmyadmin AllowOverride All eingefügt

Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
    DirectoryIndex index.php
*AllowOverride All*
___
unter /usr/share/phpmyadmin
.htaccess und .htpasswd eingefügt.

Apache neu gestartet

Hat hier jemand einen Tipp?

Gruss, Alex


----------



## alex (21. Juni 2009)

Problem gelöst,
Browsercache sag ich nur, und jedesmal fällt man irgendwie drauf rein ...


----------

